# New owner of an old car



## aviator_tt

morning all- nice to be part of the Mk1 community once again.

I Have owned several mk1/mk2 TT's over the years - most of them quite standard, however last year, i bought my first modded TT Which was quite different. It had been resprayed peppermint green and had coilovers, 18" aftermarket alloys etc - looked the part. 








I Got married a few months later and as it was a 'toy' it had to go , so i have been looking for one recently

i saw the car ive bought come up over xmas, but it was a bit more than i wanted to spent on what was really, a bit of a ropey old TT. I watched it see an 'unsold' end of auction for 3 times before contacting the seller with an offer. Said offer was declined, eventually came to a deal. Anyway, i bought a rather special TT - I believe it was the first ever TT On Air Ride owned by Norman Shum who built the car back in 2007, originally wearing a set of polished BBS LM's and then a set of Bentley Mulliner wheels.

Back in the day, it looked like this: 









unfortunately over the last 14 years it has suffered the neglect of several uncaring owners. Something i'm hoping to address as it is currently in the paint shop having the majority of the body resprayed

I'll post some pics when it comes back from the paint shop and i've fitted some new wheels 

anyway - nice to be back

cheers
Jamie


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jamie, Welcome to the TTF. & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome  look forward to seeing the finished results


----------



## Gideonbick

Does anyone know who owns Norman Shum's modified mk 1 TT now?


----------



## Vikki42

Gideonbick said:


> Does anyone know who owns Norman Shum's modified mk 1 TT now?


yes that would be me! Bought it at the weekend ☺


----------

